# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  klarina prezentacija je gotova - pogledajte

## pino

Evo prezentacija je gotova i na youtube-u:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lfFMpG-dHg

Molim vas da ju prikacite gdje god mozete (facebook, blogove, forume, stranice itd) i rasirite medju prijateljima da ju vidi cim vise ljudi. 

*OGROMNO* hvala klari koja je to sve slozila sama i ulozila mnogo truda da se cuje i nas glas, i mamama koje su ustupile svoje fotografije i svoje tesko stecene djece.   :Heart:  Zelimo da svi sto prije budemo mame i tate. 

Slobodno ostavljajte komentare.

----------


## sorciere

preeeeediiiiiiiiivnoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## aenea

Klara i svi koji ste ustupili fotke...hvala vam..  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Natalina

...ne mogu prestati   :Crying or Very sad:  
Prekrasno, dirljivo....hvala curama koje su sudjelovale i potrudile se napraviti nešto ovako veliko!   :Kiss:

----------


## Lucas

aaaaa   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

PREKRASNO!!!!

 :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## bublica3

SUPER!!!!!!! Cila sam se naježila   :Love:  
Prekrasna dječica   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Želim Vam svima da uspijete   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## egemama

:Heart:

----------


## Vali

Predivno!   :Heart:

----------


## andrejaaa

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:  
klara hvala i hvala svima koji su sudjelovali u ovom divnom projektu

----------


## Dodirko

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sonata

Vauuuuu! Super! Sretno svima i neka se sto prije izmijeni zakon!!   :Love:

----------


## bibi

prekrasnoooo...odmah ide na facebook  :Wink: 
Hvala Klara  :Kiss:

----------


## martina123

:Saint:   :Heart:  PREKRASNO!!!!!!!!!

Ja stavila i na Face: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=97238945334

sutra cu poslati svim clanovima!   :Wink:

----------


## Kanga

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## IRENA456

Hvala svima koji su pomogli da se napravi ovakva prezentacija
 :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## tonili

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## fjora

prekrasno   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kandela

hvala draga....

----------


## ina33

Fora je  :Smile: !

----------


## Suncem.m.

Bravo klara  :D
I bravo za predivne mališane    :Heart:

----------


## Fidji

Dirljivo.   :Heart:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Hvala Klari, hvala hrabrim mamama (i tatama  :Smile: ) i hvala malim anđelima koji su već došli uljepšati naš svijet i onima koji će tek doći i donijeti neizmjernu radost

 :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

prekrasno sva sam se rascmoljila  :Crying or Very sad:  
hvala svima koji su sudjelovali

----------


## Lucija Ellen

:Heart:

----------


## molu

divno!

Veliko hvala svima, a najviše Klari  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi

:Klap:  ... ali ja opet   :Crying or Very sad:  

... kako su medeni...   :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

Klara hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

hvala klari i svoj dječici i njihovim mamama   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## macka

prekrasno   :Heart:  
i na mom profilu na face-u je

----------


## Majuška

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Freja

Prekrasno!
 :Heart:

----------


## amyx

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
stavila na Face

----------


## Brunda

:Heart:

----------


## maria71

stavila na face   :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Heart:

----------


## mislava

prekrasno   :Heart:

----------


## klara

pino jako mi se sviđa kako izgleda na Youtube, hvala ti  :Heart:  
Hvala svima koji su poslali slike. Posebno hvala pino i Mukici na pomoći.

Mene je izrada ove prezentacije duboko dirnula i ispunila pozitivnom energijom. Sve slike i priče, razgovori s roditeljima i onima koji će to tek postati. Sva upornost, želja, oprimizam, snaga, ogromna pozitivna snaga koja je u ovim slajdovima. Možemo sve, možemo pokreniti svijet   :Saint:

----------


## anna

Bravo Klara!!  :Love:

----------


## Kaae

Prekrasno!

I stavljeno na Face. Jedino ne znam zasto na Faceu ne daje nikakvu ikonicu uz link, da se otprilike vidi sto je to.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Zaista odlicno, curke svaka cast,Stavila na Face u profil a jos cu i mailti prijateljima sutra.Prepoznala sam neke djevojcice na fotkama  :Wink:   i saljem im veeeliku pusu obadvjema.  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kandela

imam pitanje...nas dosta ovdje radi u firmama koje imaju blokiran pristup nekim stranicama pa dosta toga nemozemo vidjeti....jel moze ovo u nekom drugom formatu?

----------


## Angie75

Preeeeedivno...... Baš sam se rascmoljila   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

Predivno ukomponirano sve, i glazba savrseno odgovara. 
A djecica...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ribice

cmolj cmolj..predivno..
i ja stavila na face.

----------


## anjica

:Heart:

----------


## Ameli

bravo klara predivno je i hvala na velikom trudu   :Kiss:

----------


## Forka

:Heart:

----------


## Maxime

nisam jos niti popila prvu kavu i vec smoljim - raznjezila sam se nad prekrasnom djecicom a po neznam koji puta rastuzila i posramila zbog drzave u kojoj zivimo ...

----------


## Bebel

:Zaljubljen:  
hvala svima koji su sudjelovali u izradi ove dirljive prezentacije.

----------


## Davor

....       ....         ....          još skupljam dojmove. Zakon.

----------


## vjestica

predivno   :Heart:  
ne mogu prestati   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamma san

predivna prezentacija! predivna!

djeca su vam predivna! 

 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## klara

> imam pitanje...nas dosta ovdje radi u firmama koje imaju blokiran pristup nekim stranicama pa dosta toga nemozemo vidjeti....jel moze ovo u nekom drugom formatu?


Trebalo bi biti uskoro i na portalu, s linkom da se može skinuti pps format.

----------


## Val

predivno. mislim da ovako nešto trebaju pogledati oni nesenzibilni na ovu temu.   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ivorka

Jako lijepo.

Jako dirljivo.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bruni

prekrasno   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Mimah

Bravo cure! Mocne ste!   :Smile:

----------


## babyboys

klara svaka čast...
ja cmoljim...  :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

predivno
dirljivo  :Crying or Very sad:  
mala čuda su   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lilium

bravo & hvala klari i svima koji su doprinijeli   :Heart:  
prezenacija je dirliva   :Crying or Very sad:  djeca su prekrasna   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## marti_sk

Predivno   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

> Prekrasno!
> 
> I stavljeno na Face. Jedino ne znam zasto na Faceu ne daje nikakvu ikonicu uz link, da se otprilike vidi sto je to.


super

kako se to stavlja na face? I bilo bi bolje da je neka ikonica!

----------


## Shanti

Klara, svaka čast!   :Klap:   :D

----------


## elena

Prekrasno, hvala svima koji su sudjelovali   :Heart:

----------


## pak

svaka čast klari i svima koji su sudjelovali,super je!

----------


## Arkana10

hvala Klari i svim ucesnicima, izgleda dirljivo, rasplakala sam se   :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Lorien

:Heart:

----------


## maria71

> Kaae prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Prekrasno!
> 
> I stavljeno na Face. Jedino ne znam zasto na Faceu ne daje nikakvu ikonicu uz link, da se otprilike vidi sto je to.
> 
> 
> super
> ...


pa staviš u svoj status na fejsu

----------


## andiko

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Balarosa

:Heart:  

Meni je na Facebooku  lijepa ikonica, no objavila sam to kao poveznicu, a ne kao status.

----------


## Cannisa

Prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## nina09

:Heart:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dim

Jako lijepo, najviše su me dirnule cipelice i lutkica, te mama koja će to tek postati   :Love:  . 
Ja sam mislila da sam ja jedina koja bira djećje stvari, a bebice nema još ni na vidiku.  :Grin:

----------


## darci

sva sreća da sam sama u uredu, jer sam se tako rasplakala.

filmić je istovremeno i prekrasan i pretužan 


 :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## sretna35

super je spot, ali već pola sata ne mogu prestati plakati   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  djelom to pripisujem i tudničkim hormonima, ali velikim dijelom i ogromnoj dozi emocija koju spot budi

hvala svima koji su uložili svoj trud   :Heart:

----------


## klara

> Jako lijepo, najviše su me dirnule cipelice i lutkica, te mama koja će to tek postati   . 
> Ja sam mislila da sam ja jedina koja bira djećje stvari, a bebice nema još ni na vidiku.


Vlasnica cipelica i lutkice je rođena, mama mi se javila. Šaljem joj jednu veliku pusu   :Kiss:  

A mami koja će to postati šaljem puno, puno pozitivne energije, snovi koje jako želiš se ostvaruju  :Smile:

----------


## leda

:Heart:  predivno

----------


## Superman

prelijepo! hvala klari na velikom trudu!   :Heart:  
Stavila sam link na FB...

----------


## anastazija1

predivno      :Heart:

----------


## Biene

Predivno  :Heart:

----------


## Vivach

Klari i svima koji su sudjelovali u izradi ove predivne prezentacije   :Heart:  

Oči su mi pune suza.... i ja sam jedna od mama koja čeka na svoj dobitni postupak

----------


## pčelica2009

...toliko prekrasne djece.ma svi su slatkići  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## No@n@

čovjeće,kako sam se   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
btw. stavljeno na fejs.

nebi bilo loše da se ova prezentacija pošalje u tv medije kao tv reklama.

----------


## Indi

Divno!  :Heart:

----------


## jogobela

ovo je   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ...
stavila na face!

----------


## i dora

Odlična prezentacija!
Svaka čast na uloženom trudu! Vrlo dirljivo,prepuno emocija...  :Love:

----------


## adonisa

:Heart:  prekrasno!

----------


## malena beba

jako lijepo   :Heart:  

i ja sam podijelila sa svima na faceu, neka sta vise ljudi vidi   :Heart:

----------


## Gost 1

:Heart:

----------


## vlatkapeno

pogledala video i isplakala se kao nikada . Ima jedan prijedlog , možda da se ovakav video stavi na tv da se malo dopre do ljudi koji neznaju za što se mi borimo. 
BRAVO   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

Ja gledala već 100 puta i svaki put   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Ovo je jako dobro!  :Heart:   :Naklon:  Toliko emotivno nabijeno... sigurno će pomoći u rušenju predrasuda vezanih za mpo (znamo da ih ne manjka).

Što se tiče tv-a, ne bih htjela nikoga obeshrabriti, ali vjerujem da znate da se sekundaža za reklamne priloge plaća i to u basnoslovnim sumama. Možda netko zna način da se tome doskoči. Kako god, ne treba odustati unaprijed. Ponekad dobra volja može učiniti čuda.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ovo je jako dobro!   Toliko emotivno nabijeno... sigurno će pomoći u rušenju predrasuda vezanih za mpo (znamo da ih ne manjka).
> 
> Što se tiče tv-a, ne bih htjela nikoga obeshrabriti, ali vjerujem da znate da se sekundaža za reklamne priloge plaća i to u basnoslovnim sumama. Možda netko zna način da se tome doskoči. Kako god, ne treba odustati unaprijed. Ponekad dobra volja može učiniti čuda.


Možda kad bi se napravila još jedna emisja na tu temu pa da to ide kao prilog, mislim da se onda ne plaća

----------


## Balulalow

Jako ljepo, emotivno, dirljivo... Hvala!

----------


## Deja2

Cure, prekrsno...
Dječica su preslatka!  :Love:

----------


## philipa

Ovo je nešto predivno...Trudim se,ali    :Crying or Very sad:  
I kod mene je na fejsu...

----------


## nini

Svima jedno veliko *HVALA*!

----------


## martina123

Evo, prezentacija je i na Betinom portalu:  http://www.beta.hr//index.php?option...=109&Itemid=61

----------


## a72

Predivno uradjeno, otapa i led...oci su mi pune suza, a pozadinska tema "I would die for that" ...nemam rjeci   :Heart:

----------


## klara

> Evo, prezentacija je i na Betinom portalu:  http://www.beta.hr//index.php?option...=109&Itemid=61


Hvala  :D

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  
Bravo Klara.

----------


## ivanas

Bravo za prezentaciju, slat cu je okolo.

----------


## thaia28

prezentacija je predivna   :Heart:  
klara super si ovo napravila, velika ti hvala   :Love:   a kikići su taaaaaako slatki...   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------

